# Some mold & water damage



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Just thought I'd share some of the mold/water damage I've been working on for my walk through haunt.




































To achieve this look I used a clean paint brush to wet the wall where I wanted the runs to be. Basically made a wet V shape and then wet down from the point to the floor. Then I started at the top and applied a thinned down mixture of black paint and water. Next I took a spray bottle and added water at the top to get it to run. Following it down I'd apply more water so the color would fade as it neared the floor.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

VERY VERY NICE!! I really like the sink its nasty makes me think of a garage restroom. ICKY


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Nice work. I also like the sink. Well done.


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

lookin good man....keep at it with the layers. start out with a very thin wash and progress up to more paint vs water - the more concentrated the mixture, the more you should be keeping it close to the source of the dripping - also try some different colors in your washes - greens, browns, greys - its lookin good - keep it up - riley


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

1031fan said:


> lookin good man....keep at it with the layers. start out with a very thin wash and progress up to more paint vs water - the more concentrated the mixture, the more you should be keeping it close to the source of the dripping - also try some different colors in your washes - greens, browns, greys - its lookin good - keep it up - riley


that's definately a compliment coming from you considering your walls last year were an initial inspiration. I appreciate the tips too. I will probably add some green and rust colors as well. It'll be low light so not sure how much will be seen "this year".

One thing my skull embers showed me that the lack of details stand out far more than the details themselves.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Nice job, reminds me of my sister's house. ;-)


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

Now you need to go to "Sinister Scents" and get their mold scent!!! What a great touch!!


----------



## Evil Eyes (Aug 23, 2007)

Awesome job! It looks so real. The sink reminds me of what the bathrooms look like at a mechanics garage when you're waiting all day to get your car worked on!


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Very cool effect and well executed. Water and paint has become one of my favorite tools for aging.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

I thought the mold was real. That looks nasty as hell.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Here's the bathroom I just finished over the weekend.
Basically it's 2x4 stud walls with 4x8 with OSB on the back (maze side) and bathboard on the front. Then just slapped multiple layers/colors of paint and then used the same paint and water down technique as I did on the others. BTW the mirror in the pic is a drop panel:lolkin:


----------



## Papa Boo (Apr 16, 2008)

Nice touch. It is amazing what we do for our haunts that people do naturally all year long.


----------

